# Opinions on 2011 Five Series Madone



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

So the 5 series underwent major changes: No P1 options, a 6 series frame design (seems like a big plus), but only available in TCT and H2 and H3 fits. Why no H1? 150 grams lighter than last year's OCLV frame and something like 15% stiffer. I can't decide if the 5 series improved this year. Yes and no?


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

someone told me the 2011 5series its coming from overseas


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

lucascarvajal said:


> someone told me the 2011 5series its coming from overseas


Yes, that's the "TCT" part.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

just with the tct pat its a big NO!!!! and im not crazy about the way they look


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

hate the tct.  
hate the colours.  
whaz goin' on trek?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Don't criticize the cuisine before it's served. The Fisher Cronus (and Lemond Triomphe before it) ride very well. There's reason to think the TCT Madone will ride anything but excellent. It has all the same features as the 6 series (carbon net molded BB/HS bearing seats, mast cap, internal routing, tube shapes), just the TCT carbon instead of OCLV. These are going to be very nice bikes I think.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

If the 5's are available with Shimano groups only, that'll rule me out for sure.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You can do the 5.5 w/Force, but that's really the only non-Shimano option. They should've kept the parts customization w/5-series, if they couldn't keep up with the paint/frame customization.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> You can do the 5.5 w/Force, but that's really the only non-Shimano option. They should've kept the parts customization w/5-series, if they couldn't keep up with the paint/frame customization.


Maybe these limitations are a ploy to push some to a 6 series purchase.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Look at the market. These bikes are in line with nearly everything else out there in the same range. If you want different components, talk to your dealer before you order and price it out, see what it costs to change. The nice thing is actually that most of the stock bikes use the cheap bonty stuff, meaning if you're a good customer and get the usual 5-10% off MSRP you end up paying no more than normal price. Race and Race Lite wheels are dirt cheap, and most dealers will let you swap them and give you credit (since they'll just turn around an tag them for resale). Then you can ebay your wheels or use a set you have.

Again, compare this to other bikes in the market, not last year. If you want a pro-tour race bike, they have the 6 series p1. If you want a 5 series because it's more affordable, the 2011 treks are the reality of the bike market currently.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The reality of the bike market is that every other major manufacturer has a high-end comfort bike that should be where the 5-series is--and nearly all of them offer the lighter and better value SRAM Rival on that series of bike. Here's your options from Trek w/SRAM Rival:

Madone 6 w/Rival & base wheels: $3800
(or you can pass on SRAM and get a 5-series w/Ultegra for $3100)

While other major manufacturers (only some included here) offer:
Specialized Tarmac/Roubaix w/Rival: $2700
Cannondale Synapse 4 Carbon w/Rival: $2450
Scott CR1 Elite w/Rival & Kysrium Elite wheels: $2500

I guess it's worth mentioning the 4-series w/105 (only option) is $2500, and the Cronos Pro w/Ultegra is $3600. In any case, I hope Trek decides to offer a higher-end comfort carbon bike w/a more competitive parts mix before they finish announcing the 2011 bikes.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I guess I'm not understanding. The 5 series was never built as a comfort bike, it was a pro tour race bike (5500) until the 6 series matured into the modern racer. Now they just have streamlined numbers, 5.X and 6.X. If you're looking for a "comfort" frame, there are many of those out there. What trek did was add in different geo to make give customers more options. If i understand the change correctly, all they did was remove the PRO fit from the 5 series and end P1. This means you effective only have a "comfort bike" in terms of Geo.

I would have to assume that Trek's decision was based on how the sales of the 5 series proceeded since the remodels for 2008 and that it made financial sense to go with these options, which in turn gives you the most affordable bike. Afterall, they pass their cost on to us.

You do realize that the carbon layup is the same in all the 5 series bikes, where as the frames vary WIDELY for those other "comfort + rival" bikes you mentioned, correct? The Specialized for example have several tiers of carbon. The 5 series is probably best compared to the Tarmac Expert (Fact 10r), which has few component options at all. 

The 4 series is probably best compared to your list (Tarmac Comp, Fact 8r carbon), TCT carbon, just different layup, and I would guess a dealer would be willing to work with you to get Rival on the bike. If you compare 4 series and Tarmac Comp you get two equal bikes and the Trek is cheaper the - new 105 is no slouch. Mind you the Tarmac doesn't have a Rival crank, it has a R300, no doubt to reduce costs.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad I have my 2008 5.2.

Glad there was a price drop, but not happy about how it was achieved.
Glad they included the 6 series upgrades, but not happy about outsourcing the frame.
Not happy at all about the H2+.

If I bought another high end bike, it wouldn't be a 5.

Edit: Just thought I would clarify. I don't have a problem with overseas manufacturing. What I've been led to believe is that business has been tremendous for Trek and that instead of simply ramping up US production, they chose to outsource. I like that my bike says "Made in the US" and wish they could extend that tradition across the line rather than downsizing it.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> If I bought another high end bike, it wouldn't be a 5.


I guess my thinking is that the 5 series isn't a "high end" bike anymore. If you want high end, you'd probably get a 6 series and noted above, a rival-equipped 6 series is actually affordable... While the 5 series is fit perfectly in the range for a weekend warrior/extreme enthusiast now... It's hard to keep two similar bikes as "high end". 4 series is entry level carbon...


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

WhyRun said:


> If i understand the change correctly, all they did was remove the PRO fit from the 5 series and end P1. This means you effective only have a "comfort bike" in terms of Geo.
> 
> You do realize that the carbon layup is the same in all the 5 series bikes, where as the frames vary WIDELY for those other "comfort + rival" bikes you mentioned, correct? The Specialized for example have several tiers of carbon. The 5 series is probably best compared to the Tarmac Expert (Fact 10r), which has few component options at all.
> 
> The 4 series is probably best compared to your list (Tarmac Comp, Fact 8r carbon), TCT carbon, just different layup, and I would guess a dealer would be willing to work with you to get Rival on the bike. If you compare 4 series and Tarmac Comp you get two equal bikes and the Trek is cheaper the - new 105 is no slouch. Mind you the Tarmac doesn't have a Rival crank, it has a R300, no doubt to reduce costs.


Yea, Trek removed the "pro" fit from the 5. But there's only a 30 mm head tube difference between "pro" and "performance." The rest of the frame geo is identical. Remove the spacers on a performance and it's the same height as a pro with spacers. Now the carbon layup is the same for 4 and 5 series (TCT). So, yea, I suppose the 5 is no longer a "high end" bike. Now it wouldn't make sense (to me) to get a 5.5 or 5.9 when a P1 6 can be had at about the same price.


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

Happy I picked up a 2010 5.1... as I feel it's a "bonus" in that price range to have a USA built carbon frame. The reality is that for 2011 Trek will just be more similar in that price range with bikes out of Taiwan.

I'm more happy that I still have the lifetime warranty, I've heard that for 2011 the lifetime warranty no longer applies.

I see the OCLV USA built as a bonus, but for 2011 I wouldn't hesitate to look closely at the TCT bikes.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with the TCT bikes especially since there is an option for a USA made OCLV frame. How is a TCT frame any different from the foreign made frames from other high end bike companies?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It's funny, because 2 months ago you would've said a TCT Trek would've been comparable to the lowest end carbon from most other major manufacturers--and the Madone 6 OCLV would've been as good as it gets. Now you have to retract both arguments--I guess the old Madone 6 wasn't as good as it gets--and the new TCT frames must be as good as overseas gets? Either way, it's a lame argument--at least until you get some in and see how the ride and hold up.

My point on the comfort bike was it seems stupid for Trek to just make the 5-series an asian knock-off of the 6-series. Everyone else offers a comfort-oriented bike. Scott was smart in converting their old Tour-ridden CR1 model to a comfort model now that it has been superceded by the Addict for racing. Trek should have done the same. Instead they have a clone of their nicer bikes--except very limited options and higher prices than their competitors.

Even if you want to compare others to a 4-series or Cronos--every bike I mentioned is a better value than the 4.7 and I'm not even sure what Trek is thinking about their Cronos pricing ($500 more than a 5-series!?).

Sorry--2011 is a big belly flop for Trek.


----------

